# anyone want to put on a play?



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

A lawyer found a loophole in the MN non-smoking law: http://www.twincities.com//ci_8230509

any thoughts on how long the loophole stays open? :chk :chk :chk


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats awesome! Let's!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Beat you to it yesterday, Mike. :bn:chk

I thought it was funny too. Sounds like a road trip to mille lacs isn't so bad.
:r


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

He was a guest on the garage logic show yesterday.. You know its funny that there are virtually no news or news paper articles on how the bars are doing with the ban in place. I think that the real test on the bars will come this summer when people will opt out to sit on the front steps and have a smoke and a beer and not go to the bar and duck outside for a smoke. I have not stepped into a bar in my neck of the woods and don't ever intend to.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Brilliant! 

I can see it now...a cast of dozens...exploring stress, joy, agony, distant foreign lands, and the overwhelming need to escape the madness of the world....

Come see...HERF! :tu


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> Beat you to it yesterday, Mike. :bn:chk
> 
> I thought it was funny too. Sounds like a road trip to mille lacs isn't so bad.
> :r


nuts....but you didn't include a dancing chicken. It's all in the packaging 
:chk :hc :chk


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

speaking of mille lacs, wouldn't the smoking ban not apply to a sovereign nation? Shouldn't we still be able to smoke at the indian casinos?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Andyman said:


> speaking of mille lacs, wouldn't the smoking ban not apply to a sovereign nation? Shouldn't we still be able to smoke at the indian casinos?


To expand that, shouldn't the indian casinos and reservations ("sovereign nations") be free of the Cuban embargo?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

very very smart!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmm...now what sort of outrageous act would have to be added to this "play" for it to qualify for grants from the National Endowment for the Arts??


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

M1903A1 said:


> To expand that, shouldn't the indian casinos and reservations ("sovereign nations") be free of the Cuban embargo?


I like the way you think!!!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Andyman said:


> speaking of mille lacs, wouldn't the smoking ban not apply to a sovereign nation? Shouldn't we still be able to smoke at the indian casinos?


You can as long as the tribe allows it. Mistake Lake has a ban on cigars & pipes, but Treasure allows. I'm not sure the Grands position


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Beagle Boy said:


> You can as long as the tribe allows it. Mistake Lake has a ban on cigars & pipes, but Treasure allows. I'm not sure the Grands position


isn't treasure island in Turtle lake WI?


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Andyman said:


> isn't treasure island in Turtle lake WI?


 Red Wing..They allow cigars and pipes,, as does diamond Joe's on the Iowa border.. Used to go to Mystic lake a couple times a week they banned cigars about a year ago and have not been back. As far as the sovereign nation thing they can tell the state to pound sand and good for them..

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------

